# Антелистез L5 на 0,8 с нестабильностью



## Miss наталья (15 Сен 2013)

Здравствуйте! Занималась проф. волейболом.Помогите разобраться нужна ли операция или можно решить проблему консервативными способами? 
Результаты рентгена с функциональными пробами:

На рентгенограмме травматических и костно деструктивных изменений не определяется.
Ось отклонена влево на 5 градусов
Поясничный лордоз сглажен. Определяется антелистез l5 на 0.8см.
Снижена высота межпозвонковых дисков в l5-s1 на 1/3 величины
Структура позвонков не изменена. 
Замыкательные пластины уплотнены, подчеркнуты.
Данных за ротацию не определяется. 

При сгибании: антелистез l5 на 1,3 см
При разгибании: антелистез l5 на 1,3 см
Объем движений ограничен.
Заключение: признаки сколиоза 1 ст. Влево, антелистез l5 1 ст. В стадии нестабильности.
Наталья 26 лет.


----------



## Березка (15 Сен 2013)

К описанию добавьте снимки (если есть на руках). Правильно разместить поможет ссылка https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/


----------



## Miss наталья (16 Сен 2013)

Извините за ужасное качество снимков. Изгалялась как могла.Солнечной погоды похоже не предвидится. Если совсем ничего не видно, то буду стараться переделывать.Очень жду помощи.Уже начали сниться кошмары про операцию.


----------



## Kasandra (16 Сен 2013)

Miss наталья написал(а):


> Уже начали сниться кошмары про операцию.


 А придется, так как листез не стабильный. И наверное лучше не затягивать, не ждать повреждения всяких там связок, нервов и т. д. (личное мнение).


----------



## Miss наталья (16 Сен 2013)

Морально готовлюсь к этому, но в глубине души надеюсь на консервативное решение проблемы. Раньше тоже был листез, но боли были не такие сильные. А после очередного рывка ,похоже, что он совсем разболтался. Неужели только операция может остановить  это движение ...


----------



## Kasandra (16 Сен 2013)

Нестабильность консервативно не лечится (утверждение кого-то из докторов форума). Если решитесь на операцию, не мудрите, обратитесь в хороший центр нейрохирургии. Через год забудете об этой проблеме. Не пуха....!!!


----------



## La murr (16 Сен 2013)

Наташа, простите, а где Вы живёте?


----------



## Miss наталья (16 Сен 2013)

Я живу в Москве.Операция очень сложная нужно удалять диск и крепить его системой. Как говорится под нож всегда успеем. Позвоночник впринципе проблемный и есть еще небольшая нестабильность в шее 0,2. Неужели везде надо крепить? Знаю, нестабильность не лечится, но хочется ее законсервировать  что бы не было боли. Правельно мышцы закачать например. Мне 26 лет хотели с мужем ребенка и тут на тебе!!! Хочется услышать мнение врачей форума, хелп!


----------



## La murr (16 Сен 2013)

Miss наталья написал(а):


> Операция очень сложная нужно удалять диск и крепить его системой.


Наташа, у меня такая операция за плечами. Всё хорошо! 
Добавлено: Sep 16, 2013 3:32 PM


Miss наталья написал(а):


> Мне 26 лет хотели с мужем ребенка и тут на тебе!!!


Ваше от вас не уйдёт! Сначала привести себя в соответствие, без сомнения. ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!


----------



## Miss наталья (16 Сен 2013)

Очень рада за вас! Где делали? Через сколько после операции первый раз встали?


----------



## La murr (16 Сен 2013)

Наташа, я Вам дам ссылку на свою тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12837/Повторюсь, пусть название Вас не пугает. Всё давно прошло. Чувствую себя уверенно, работаю с июля месяца.


----------



## Miss наталья (16 Сен 2013)

Больщое спасибо за поддержку!! Пусть ваш положительный опыт поможет многим людям преодалеть страхи перед операцией.


----------



## vbl15 (16 Сен 2013)

Думаю показана операция - декомпрессия, ТПФ, межтеловой спондилодез.


----------



## La murr (16 Сен 2013)

Miss наталья написал(а):


> Знаю, нестабильность не лечится


Консервативно - нет. Будете снимать бесконечно боли, но проблему этим не решить. Увы...


----------



## Miss наталья (16 Сен 2013)

Меня еще останавливает , то что нет грыжи. Боли не скажу что очень мучительные , но иногда стреляет и ноет. Наверное когда припрет уже  и выбора не остается то проще решиться . На данный момент делаю ЛФК, ношу иногда корсет таблетки не пью потому что действительно проблему этим не решишь. Интересно если сейчас попробовать в бассейн хуже не будет? Кто знает может мышцы там все зафиксируют)


----------



## Kasandra (16 Сен 2013)

*Miss наталья*, извиняюсь, но не майтесь дурью. Чем быстрей зафиксируете, тем лучше, пока нет грубых неврологических нарушений и смежные уровни целы. Хоть на голове стойте, а нестабильность никуда не денется, тем более с такой амплитудой.
Добавлено: Sep 16, 2013 6:15 PM


Miss наталья написал(а):


> еще небольшая нестабильность в шее 0,2. Неужели везде надо крепить?, хелп!


нет, это в пределах физиологической нормы.


----------



## Miss наталья (16 Сен 2013)

Ездит он там действительно с размахом))) Лишний раз теперь чихнуть страшно. Невролог отговаривает от операции говорит, что крайний случай.


----------



## Kasandra (16 Сен 2013)

Ну полечитесь с пол годика-год,(на благо невролога) но не факт, что потом 2 уровня фиксировать не придется, ведь верхний диск тоже страдает. Просто логически подумаете!


----------



## Miss наталья (16 Сен 2013)

После операции тоже гарантий нет никаких ибо увеличивается  нагрузка на выше и ниже стоящие позвонки. Когда у меня не болит , то я думаю сама справлюсь. А когда болит тут же думаю об операции. Западня какая то. Благо делала МРТ и вроде в других пока кроме остеохондроза нет ничего тьфу тьфу тьфу. Пять лет назад делала тоже МРТ и было смещение такое же как и сейчас , но тогда мне ничего не сказали к чему это может привести и я благополучно забила на это дело.


----------



## Kasandra (16 Сен 2013)

Я тоже 30 лет "забивала", (дура, прости господи) теперь от последствий не избавлюсь!


----------



## Miss наталья (16 Сен 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Я тоже 30 лет "забивала", (дура, прости господи) теперь от последствий не избавлюсь!


А вы просто забивали или боролись? Тоже смещение было?


----------



## Kasandra (16 Сен 2013)

Все было! но мою тему лучше не читать.


----------



## La murr (17 Сен 2013)

Miss наталья написал(а):


> Наверное когда припрет уже и выбора не остается то проще решиться


Наташенька, Вы действительно навряд ли пропустите момент, когда "припрёт"! И решаться уже не надо будет - вопрос о своевременности будет стоять острее. Тут ещё какой момент - если наступили неврологические нарушения, то от оперативности помощи зависит восстановление утраченного и нарушенного. Именно об этом говорит *Kasandra*! Я, кажется, успела - восстановление происходит естественно.


----------



## Miss наталья (29 Сен 2013)

Уважаемые доктора помогите разобраться у меня стабильный или нестабильный листез? Или если при сгибании и разгибании листез не меняется значит нестабильности нет?


----------



## La murr (29 Сен 2013)

> Листез позвоночника может быть стабильным или нестабильным. При стабильном листезе положение тела человека никоим образом не влияет на смещение позвонков. Соответственно при нестабильном, склонном к прогрессированию, спондилолистезе смещение позвонков зависит от принятия человеком той или иной позы.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Сен 2013)

Антелистез 8 мм. При наклонах вперед и назад он увеличивается до 13 мм, т.е увеличивается на 5 мм. Это объективный признак нестабильности.


----------



## Miss наталья (29 Сен 2013)

Уважаемый Владимир!Я бы сделала операцию если бы это решило мою проблему . Но боли не такие сильные что бы ложиться под нож и чувствую что могу бороться сама. Хожу в бассейн 3 раза в неделю и каждый день делаю ЛФК в положении лежа.Чувствую, что есть улучшения. Как вы думаете какой у меня прогноз? Можно ли обойтись пока без операции и выносить ребенка с таким диагнозом?


----------



## Kasandra (29 Сен 2013)

Нет, Вы не выносите и не родите, только если с недель 8 и до кесарева лежать. Я со стабильным листезом с 10 недель со схватками и кесарево в 32 недели обоих. + от болей и неврологии чокнуться можно. Не глупите, пока нет грубой неврологии зафиксируйте, а через год спокойно выносите и родите. Вам уже все врачи форума это сказали.
А "улучшения" за счет усиления мышечного корсета, который во время беременности сойдёт на нет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Сен 2013)

Miss наталья написал(а):


> Уважаемый Владимир!Я бы сделала операцию если бы это решило мою проблему . Но боли не такие сильные что бы ложиться под нож и чувствую что могу бороться сама. Хожу в бассейн 3 раза в неделю и каждый день делаю ЛФК в положении лежа.Чувствую, что есть улучшения. Как вы думаете какой у меня прогноз? Можно ли обойтись пока без операции и выносить ребенка с таким диагнозом?


На всё воля Всевышнего!


----------



## Miss наталья (4 Окт 2013)

Уверена, что все будет хорошо! Действительно, на все воля Всевышнего!


----------



## Петля (15 Дек 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Антелистез 8 мм. При наклонах вперед и назад он увеличивается до 13 мм, т.е увеличивается на 5 мм. Это объективный признак нестабильности.


Подскажите если у меня ретролистез,при сгибании 0,7 см при разгибании 0,5 , нужно ли операция по стабилизации?


----------



## FlyLady (16 Дек 2021)

Добрый день!


Петля написал(а):


> Подскажите если у меня ретролистез,при сгибании 0,7 см при разгибании 0,5 , нужно ли операция по стабилизации?


имхо. 
лучше создать новую - вашу тему, в которую выложить снимки, описать имеющиеся жалобы (что, где, как и как давно болит) и т.д.
По-хорошему, нужен рентген с функциональными пробами.


----------

